# Spielen Sie Spiele, die in Deutschland auf dem Index stehen?



## Administrator (21. Juni 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## IronShio (21. Juni 2007)

na sicher...

es gibt dinge, die kann auch der staat nicht verhindern und schon garnicht bei sodürftigen "background"


----------



## McDrake (21. Juni 2007)

Hmm.. ich denke schon.
Was ist denn in Deutschland auf dem Index?


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2007)

Ja, klar. Als ob mich das vom Kauf abhalten würde


----------



## SoSchautsAus (22. Juni 2007)

McDrake am 21.06.2007 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn in Deutschland auf dem Index?


Die englischen Versionen von diversen Shootern, z.B. Quake 4, Far Cry oder Soldiers of Fortune 2. Von manchen Spielen gibt es gar keine deutschen Versionen, z.B. Max Payne. Alles kleine Schätze, die sich in meinem Besitz befinden bzw befanden. *g* 

SSA


----------



## Vordack (22. Juni 2007)

SYSTEM am 21.06.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Erst wenn ein Spiel in Deutschland auf dem Insex steht wirds doch erst Interessant. Der Index ist so ne Art Qualitätssiegel (war es zumindest mal, zu Doom1 und Doom2 Zeiten^^)

*Scherzbeiseiteschieb*

Ja, tu ich.


----------



## Atropa (22. Juni 2007)

Klar spiele ich auch solche Spiele, ich bin volljährig und lass mir ganz bestimmt nicht vorschreiben was ich zu spielen habe.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2007)

Im Moment zwar keine (aktuellen), aber generell ja.

Die Frage finde ich an sich seltsam, es wird suggeriert, dass "indiziert" mit "zensiert" gleichzusetzen sei, was natürlich nicht der Fall ist.
Index bedeutet ja nur, dass es Minderjährigen nicht mehr zugänglich gemacht werden darf. 
Warum also sollten Erwachsene keine indizierten Spiele spielen? 

In meinen Augen würde die Umfrage größeren Sinn machen, wenn die Frage lautete: "Spielen Sie als Minderjähriger indizierte Spiele?"   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## crackajack (22. Juni 2007)

Spassbremse am 22.06.2007 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen würde die Umfrage größeren Sinn machen, wenn die Frage lautete: "Spielen Sie als Minderjähriger indizierte Spiele?"


Der Punkt wird doch eh mithilfe der Profildaten überprüft.   


Jup, aber sicher nicht aus Prinzip und als Ösi kann man meist wählen. z.B. bei FEAR habe ich ganz bewusst zur deutschen Version gegriffen, weil mir Sprachausgabe wichtiger ist wie ein bißchen Splatter und Gore, der ohnehin bei FEAR nicht im Geringsten für die Atmosphäre nutzlich ist. Bei Quake4 sah es anders aus....


----------



## gliderpilot (22. Juni 2007)

Ich schaue mal kurz in mein Regal:
Max Payne 1
Quake 4 (uk)
Far Cry (1. dt Version)
(...)
Ich denke zur Beantwortung der Frage reicht das schon 

Als wenn es mich interessiert, was da für eine Alterseinstufung drauf ist, bzw ob es indiziert ist.
Jugendschutz ist ja schön und vor allem gut, aber als Volljähriger lasse ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorschreiben, was ich spielen darf, und was nicht. Wäre ja noch schöner


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2007)

Spassbremse am 22.06.2007 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage finde ich an sich seltsam, es wird suggeriert, dass "indiziert" mit "zensiert" gleichzusetzen sei, was natürlich nicht der Fall ist.



nachdem ich, in den letzten  tagen, die diskussion um manhunt 2 in diesem und anderen foren verfolgt habe muss ich leider festhalten, dass beim thema zensiert/ indiziert/ verboten/ beschlagnahmt noch gewaltiger aufklärungsbedarf besteht. 

scheinbar auch bei dem kollegen über mir: "warum soll ich keine indizierten spiele, spielen- ich lass mir doch als volljähriger nix verbieten"......

ich kann gar nicht mehr zählen, wie oft ich diese und vergleichbare aussagen kürzlich lesen musste.   

leider sind auch die berichte diverser "fachzeitschriften" zum thema auch nicht immer unbedingt erhellend (bspw im falle des mh2 "verbotes" durch nintendo und sony    ).


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2007)

gliderpilot am 22.06.2007 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Jugendschutz ist ja schön und vor allem gut, aber als Volljähriger lasse ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorschreiben, was ich spielen darf, und was nicht. Wäre ja noch schöner


irgendwo muss man ne grenze ziehen können - oder findest du etwa, dass auch zB kinder-vergewaltigungs-simulationen o.k wären - man ist ja schließlich erwachsen und kann selber entscheiden, ob man das spielen will...?



so oder so: ich weiß von 4 games, die in der der fassung, wie ich sie hab, offiziell indiziert sind, aber anfangs trotzdem in D offen erhältlich waren:

SoldierOfFortune
C&C Generals
Far Cry
Quake 4 (engl)


US/Eng. version, die ich einfach lieber als die dt. version haben wollte, und die es in D nicht offiziell gibt und daher wegen ihres status "unpeprüft" als indiziert gelten, zähle ich jetzt nicht extra dazu...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Juni 2007)

crackajack am 22.06.2007 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, aber sicher nicht aus Prinzip und als Ösi kann man meist wählen. z.B. bei FEAR habe ich ganz bewusst zur deutschen Version gegriffen, weil mir Sprachausgabe wichtiger ist wie ein bißchen Splatter und Gore,



Also gerade wegen englischer Sprachausgabe würde ich eher zur nicht-USK-Version greifen *g*


@Topic: 
Die Frage ist jetzt etwas seltsam, da der einzige Unterschied doch das Werbeverbot ist. Das Spiel bleibt das gleiche, war vorher ab 18 und es auch jetzt, nur muss man nun im Laden nachfragen oder online bestellen.
Ist es vielleicht so gemeint: "Wer spielt Titel, die als sehr brutal eingestuft wurden"?

Wenn ich die Frage auf uncut/cut erweitere, ja, ich spiele/kaufe auch beschlagnahmte oder in Deutschland nicht erhältliche Titel (auch nicht-gore bezogen). Wenn ich das Spiel (uncut) will, bekomme ich es auch.
Das einzige was ich nicht spiele/kaufe, sind gekürzte USK-Versionen.


Aktuell schlage ich mich z.B. mit "The Darkness" herum, ein überall hoch gelobter Egoshooter der Riddick-Macher (bisher aber nur PS3 und 360).

Der Gore-Anteil passt einfach zum Spiel und da würde mich die geschnittene deutsche Version doch sehr stören, vor allem weil ich die Trailer kenne 

An sich kein Problem, der deutsche Fachhandel (okaysoft, spielegrotte) bot wie immer ungekürzte Versionen aus England oder Österreich an.
Dummerweise sind aber irgendwo im Spiel (wahrscheinlich in der Dauer-Weltkrieg-"Hölle") Hakenkreuze oder ähnliches enthalten.
Somit dürfen nicht mal vom Fachhandel die ausländischen Versionen vertrieben werden.

Daher bestelle ich es jetzt von einem Händler aus dem Ausland (eigentlich in diesem Fall nicht wirklich legal. Zumindest würde das Spiel wohl beschlagnahmt, wenn der Zoll es in die Finger bekäme. Bei "nur" brutalen Titeln kann man inzwischen per Altersnachweis die Spiele/Filme behalten, übrigens sind prinzipiell alle nicht-USK-getesteten Versionen "indiziert", auch ein englisches Barbie Race&Ride  )


----------



## gliderpilot (22. Juni 2007)

Herbboy am 22.06.2007 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwo muss man ne grenze ziehen können (...)


Ich habe meine Aussage mit Absicht so auf mich bezogen, weil ich von der Grenze ausgehe, die ich für mich gezogen habe. Und zumindest für mich liegt das von dir beschriebene Beispiel so weit es nur geht außerhalb dieser Grenze.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: theoretisch (!!!) lasse ich mir auch das von dir beschriebene Beispiel nicht verbieten - aber an einer bestimmten Stelle setzt dann zumindest bei mir meine moralische Wertvorstellung ein. Deshalb auch keine Verallgemeinerung von mir.


----------



## sandman2003 (22. Juni 2007)

Fear die deutsche ist net indiziert... aber wer das so kauft weiß ich auch net...


also wenn man nen halben geldschein inna hand hätte

wenn schon dann uncut alles.. un ich als 20 jähriger muss mir net sagen lassen was ich mir hole und was net


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2007)

sandman2003 am 22.06.2007 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn schon dann uncut alles.. un ich als 20 jähriger muss mir net sagen lassen was ich mir hole und was net




ich gebs auf.


----------



## ich98 (22. Juni 2007)

Bonkic am 22.06.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> sandman2003 am 22.06.2007 19:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weichei, kämpf für eine bessere Welt.


----------



## DawnHellscream (23. Juni 2007)

ich hab mal Postal gespielt


----------



## SoSchautsAus (23. Juni 2007)

crackajack am 22.06.2007 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> bei FEAR habe ich ganz bewusst zur deutschen Version gegriffen, weil mir Sprachausgabe wichtiger ist


 

Wie Dave schon gesagt hat: Gerade WEIL ich Wert auf eine gute, stimmige Sprachausgabe lege greife ich NICHT zur deutschen Version wenn es sich irgendwie vermeiden lässt. Speziell bei FEAR war diese mMn auch unterirdisch schlecht. Ich wüsste jedenfalls (zumindest im Shooterbereich) kein einziges Spiel, bei dem die deutsche Sprachausgabe auch nur annähernd an das Original herankommt. 

SSA


----------



## SaPass (24. Juni 2007)

Steht die englische C&C Generals Version auch auf dem Index?
Wenn ja, dann habe ich falsch abgestimmt....


----------



## firewalker2k (24. Juni 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 23.06.2007 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 22.06.2007 17:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vermute mal, er kann kein Englisch und greift deswegen zur dt. Version


----------



## crackajack (25. Juni 2007)

firewalker2k am 24.06.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 23.06.2007 22:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wodd yu se? Mi dont andastend enyfink.  


Bei FEAR ist die Sprachausgabe weder in der deutschen noch in der englischen Version für das Spielerlebnis entscheidend und außerdem ist die englische auch nicht gerade außerordentlich toll. (wirklich deutlich schlechter ist die deutsche eben auch nicht) Von daher ist das gehüpft wie gesprungen welche Sprachausgabe man nimmt. (wie im ersten post gesagt, auf jeglichen Gore kann man bei dem Spiel getrost verzichten) Und wenn das so egal ist, dann nehme ich einfach "meine" Sprache.

Bei Max Payne würde ich mir das sicher 2156mal überlegen......


----------



## chieftec999 (25. Juni 2007)

Also ich zocke nur BF2, ab und zu TDU und Stalker wieder nach dem nächsten Patch


----------



## SteveatMC (25. Juni 2007)

SaPass am 24.06.2007 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Steht die englische C&C Generals Version auch auf dem Index?
> Wenn ja, dann habe ich falsch abgestimmt....



Ja, steht es, aber neben Max Payne sieht es einfach gut aus im Regal  

MP gab es damals sogar noch für ein oder zwei Wochen im Media Markt-Regal. :-o

Edit: Die englische Fassung von Commandos steht auch auf dem Index?


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. Juni 2007)

Aktuell nicht, aber generell schon.


----------



## doceddy (25. Juni 2007)

max payne 1 und hitman 1


----------



## Gorazul (27. Juni 2007)

SteveatMC am 25.06.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Die englische Fassung von Commandos steht auch auf dem Index?



Ich glaube die ist sogar Beschlagnahmt, da dort Hakenkreuze zu sehen sind   

Ich habe hier:

FarCry (1.Dt. Version)
Q4 ( US )
Q3 ( US )
Beide Max Payne Teile (Dt.)
C&C Generals ( Dt. aber nicht Generäle)

Sonst k.A. was noch alles auf dem Index steht was ich hier alles habe. Ehrlich gesagt interessiert es mich mich 23 auch nicht mehr. Da ich eh alles kaufen darf.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (27. Juni 2007)

Gorazul am 27.06.2007 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SteveatMC am 25.06.2007 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wikipedia hilft da weiter. Leider ist ja eine Seite mit sehr umfangreicher Übersicht nur noch nach Anmeldung einzusehen.

Beschlagnahmt sind, laut Wikipedia und ich meine das wäre auch der letzte Stand den ich auf der nun verschlossenen Webseite gesehen habe, "nur" Wolfenstein 3D, Mortal Kombat 1-3 und Manhunt. Aber in der Wikipedia steht auch (Auszug), könnte also doch noch mehr sein, aber viel ist das nicht, was beschlagnahmt ist, bei Filmen ist da wesentlich mehr los.


----------



## ananas45 (27. Juni 2007)

C&C Generäle die ursprüngliche VErsion, nicht die mit rollende Zeitbomben  
FarCry die Englische und bestimmt noch mehr, fällt mir grad nicht ein


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Juni 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 22.06.2007 02:59 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Von manchen Spielen gibt es gar keine deutschen Versionen, z.B. Max Payne.[...]


Doch eine deutsche Version von MP gibt es,..... ist aber auch indiziert.   

Besseres Bsp. ist Condemned.


----------



## mkay87 (28. Juni 2007)

Ja kaufe mir generell nur die englischen uncut versionen.

Im Regal stehen habe ich (nicht alle indiziert):

GTA SA uncut
Far Cry engl. version
Quake 4 engl. version
F.e.a.r. amerikanische version
F.e.a.r. Extraction Point engl. version
Scarface engl. version
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic intern. version
Men of Valor uncut
Condemned engl. version
Quake 3 Arena & Team Arena
Doom 3 Resurrection of Evil


----------



## axelschweiss (3. Juli 2007)

Aktuell noch auf der Platte
Quake 3 Arena
Return to Castle Wolfenstein (per Patch mit HK und SS)

Naja. Als Kind (6-10 ???) habe ich da mehr gespielt (damals noch intensiver PC Süchti):
Wolf 3D + Spear of Destiny, Doom 1+2, Duke Nukem 3D, Hexen, Heretic, Quake 1, Blood 1, und natürlich auch normale Titel 

Postal hatte ich auch mal kurz auf der Platte, aber fand ich nicht so doll.


----------



## matthilaus (3. Juli 2007)

ja, ich spiele indizierte spiele. soll ich jetzt in die ecke gehen und mich schämen? finde die umfrage ein wenig merkwürdig.

prinzipiell ist mir der gorefaktor nicht so wichtig. wenn das blut die atmosphäre unterstützt, dann soll es auch drin bleiben. blut=gut wurde solange betrieben, wie man die spiele noch nicht haben durfte.... ich habe mir mal spaßeshalber quake 4 (dt.) aus der videothek geliehen. ich lag lachend am boden, als ich sah, was die aus dem spiel gemacht haben. die unsterblichen passanten bei mafia (dt.) oder die roboter in sof2 waren auch schrecklich...
beim nachzählen ist mir aber aber aufgefallen, dass die zahl indizierter spiele ab der volljährigkeit bei mir weniger wurden   
in meinem regal findet man die üblichen verdächtigen (sogar wolf3d   ) und wenn ich erzählen würde in welchem alter ich das alles gespielt habe, würden sämtliche jugendschützer kollabieren   

cheers


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Juli 2007)

axelschweiss am 03.07.2007 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Return to Castle Wolfenstein (per Patch *mit HK und SS*)[...]


Self own3d!   [/b]


----------



## matthilaus (10. Juli 2007)

Birdy84 am 05.07.2007 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> axelschweiss am 03.07.2007 21:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum? der besitz von beschlagnahmter software ist meines wissens nach nicht verboten. nur erwerb und weiterverkauf.


----------



## Mondblut (10. Juli 2007)

McDrake am 21.06.2007 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm.. ich denke schon.
> Was ist denn in Deutschland auf dem Index?



*HIER NUR KLICKEN WER ÜBER 18 JAHREN IST ODER DIE ERLAUBNIS EINES ERZIEHUNGSBERECHTIGTEN HAT*


----------



## JohnCarpenter (10. Juli 2007)

Gröbster Unfug IMO: Hab mir Far Cry damals "rechtzeitig" zugelegt. Damit war Ragdoll möglich und die deaktivierten    Soldaten rutschten auch noch nen Abhang runter oder konnten durch mechanische Einwirkungen angelupft werden. Später gabs andere Spiele, wo das auch möglich ist und niemanden aufregt.
Nur bei Far Cry wurde das mit jedem Patch / Update deaktiviert und ich mußte jedes mal nen Bloodpatch suchen, der meine ehrlich gekauften Originalfeatures wieder herstellt.


----------



## olstyle (12. Juli 2007)

Generell: Ja wenn ich glaube dass es sich lohnt das Spiel zu spielen.
Im Moment habe ich aber afaik nichts indiziertes hier.


----------



## 7Michael7 (12. Juli 2007)

es gibt sovieles was der staat tun muss, aber er hat nicht das recht sich in meine freizeitbreschäftigung einzumischen. schliesslich ist es nichts kriminelles oder illegales. also JA. wenn ich nur schon sehe wie 2. wk szenarios verfälscht werden. könnte man fast mitleid bekommen (soll das wirklich sein). zudem laufen auf den öffentlich rechtlichen oder nachrichtensendern dauernd 2. wk dokus. bei manchen bekommt man lust mit zu marschieren. warum verbieten man nicht sowas? was ist wohl schlimmer?
das kinder keine gawaltspiele haben sollte, ist klar. aber dies ist aufgabe der eltern und nicht des staates. damit nimmt man dem erwachsenen bürgern ein teil ihres rechtes. es gibt soviele straftäter und gewaltverbrecher, warum unternimmt der staat nichts gegen solche (vile mehr).

aber da die staatsdiener keine ahung haben und nur auf presse und stimmen aus sind, so wird sich doch nichts ändern. lang lebe das ausland, was für ein schei.. . 



Spoiler



äh ober, noch ne überdosis bitte.


----------



## Boesor (12. Juli 2007)

7Michael7 am 12.07.2007 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt sovieles was der staat tun muss, aber er hat nicht das recht sich in meine freizeitbreschäftigung einzumischen. schliesslich ist es nichts kriminelles oder illegales. also JA. wenn ich nur schon sehe wie 2. wk szenarios verfälscht werden. könnte man fast mitleid bekommen (soll das wirklich sein). zudem laufen auf den öffentlich rechtlichen oder nachrichtensendern dauernd 2. wk dokus. bei manchen bekommt man lust mit zu marschieren. warum verbieten man nicht sowas? was ist wohl schlimmer?
> das kinder keine gawaltspiele haben sollte, ist klar. aber dies ist aufgabe der eltern und nicht des staates. damit nimmt man dem erwachsenen bürgern ein teil ihres rechtes. es gibt soviele straftäter und gewaltverbrecher, warum unternimmt der staat nichts gegen solche (vile mehr).
> 
> aber da die staatsdiener keine ahung haben und nur auf presse und stimmen aus sind, so wird sich doch nichts ändern. lang lebe das ausland, was für ein schei.. .
> ...



Wow, da hat aber jemand ganz genau verstanden was indiziert bedeutet.


----------



## 7Michael7 (12. Juli 2007)

ich verstehe  es ja gerade nicht, warum und wieso. klär mich doch mal auf, weshalb ich z.b. bei einem strategiespiel gg roboter spiele, obwohl es eigentlich menschen sein sollen. ich bin halt bei dem thema total verwirrt, vielleicht liegts einfach daran, dass äh es keinen sinn macht etwas wegzumachen, was man auf anderem wege immer (!) wieder beschaffen kann. aber äh, ich, äh, muss noch pixelblut drinken gehen, ja und bald drink ich euer blut äh genau.


----------



## El_Cativo (12. Juli 2007)

> Spielen Sie Spiele, die in Deutschland auf dem Index stehen?


Jupp


----------



## Occulator (16. Juli 2007)

Spassbremse am 22.06.2007 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment zwar keine (aktuellen), aber generell ja.
> 
> Die Frage finde ich an sich seltsam, es wird suggeriert, dass "indiziert" mit "zensiert" gleichzusetzen sei, was natürlich nicht der Fall ist.
> Index bedeutet ja nur, dass es Minderjährigen nicht mehr zugänglich gemacht werden darf.
> ...


und das, nachdem der "wie alt sind sie?" Poll ergeben hat, dass weniger als 30% der PCG-User minderjährig sind ^^

btw denke ich, dass hier mit indiziert auch indiziert gemeint ist, schließlich wäre deine Frage fast gleichzusetzen mit "Verstößen Sie (@ Games) gegen das JuSchG?" und das ist ja nicht das Ziel der Frage.

Und Index bedeutet nicht NUR, dass es Minderjährigen nicht mehr zugänglich gemach werden darf, sonder viel schlimmer noch auch keine Werbung dafür gemacht werden darf und im Endeffekt auch für Erwachsene schwieriger zu bekommen ist.

An dieser Stelle muss ich es einfach sagen: Ich finds immer noch extrem witzig, dass sogar die Bundesprüfstelle die Indizierung von Counter-Strike abgelehnt hat


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Juli 2007)

Occulator am 16.07.2007 08:44 schrieb:
			
		

> im Endeffekt auch für Erwachsene schwieriger zu bekommen ist.


Das mag vielleicht stimmen, wenn man kein I-Net hat, aber ansonsten ist es extrem einfach und problemlos. Dabei ist es sogar egal, ob man 12 oder 30 ist.


----------

